# Quail Trapping



## situkslammer (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey everyone I could use your help. I am working on a quail trapping project with the DWR. We are looking to trap quail in the urban areas of Weber and Davis County. The quail will then be transplanted to areas that are open to quail hunting. If you know of an area that has quail and access to the land please let me know. I have the trap from the DWR as well as the bait. You can reach me at 801-440-9746 or send me a PM


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

to bad you can't come to Down town Provo, we have butt load of quail here runnin amuck!!


----------



## cody skog (Jan 6, 2017)

if you any of you trap any females please let me no I would like to take them of your hands contact me 801-821-3885 cody I would be willing to buy them I need around 50 to 60 females for a project I am working on for the state of Utah text is best way to get ahold of me or if you no any place that is way over ran by quail please let me no where


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got about 40 that visit my backyard every day, two times a day. Guess I better stop feeding them Chicken Scratch.


----------

